# codec for HD playback



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, not sure if I have the right forum but here goes. I am trying to play a blueray movie on my PC. I installed powerdvd 7.2 and purevideo, and powerdvd picks up the movie and attempts to play it. All I get is a black screen while the playback bar moves on. I suspect it is something to do with the h.264 AVC codec but I'm not sure. I installed ffdshow's codec but that doesn't help. I have an E8400 CPU and 9600 GT video card. Thanks.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandman30s,

Download and install BOTH of these:

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/codecs_and_filters/xp_codec_pack.cfm

http://www.afterdawn.com/software/video_software/video_tools/h264info.cfm

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks johnhook. I'm not sure what that second one does - it seems to be some kind of converter? Anyway I installed the first one, which includes ffdshow. I ran the codec detective from that codec pack and it shows me that I have Cyberlink H.264/AVC Decoder installed. Still I get a blank screen on playback. Is it something to do with nvidia purevideo? I get the same problem trying to play HDDVD as well as blueray.


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

One more thing to mention - these video sources worked on my previous computer - very slowly though as it was quite underpowered.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandman30s,

You said in your last post:



> these video sources worked on my previous computer - very slowly though as it was quite underpowered


Was this using the same video card and/or BlueRay DVD drive that you're having problems with in your new PC? If so, are you running the same versions of Windows on BOTH the old and new PCs (i.e. Vista, XP, Service Pack)? Provided we're talking about the same video card and DVD drive and OS version, did you install all of the same software/drivers on your new PC as the old PC that was working? If we're talking about different versions of Windows - it's most likely a driver or Vista compatible software that's the issue with your new PC.

Another thing to consider is the installed monitor driver on your new PC (make sure it matches what you have) as well as screen resolution and bit-depth/color settings on your new PC.

If you haven't already done so, check out:

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us

put in your Nvidia model, OS, etc and see if there are any driver upates, software updates or FAQs relating to this issue. If the BlueRay / HD DVD software came with your DVD drive, go to THAT mfg's support site and look for any updates or FAQs relating to using this device on your new PC (possibly new version of Windows).

- John


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, it was using a 7900 GS and it's downloaded blu-ray content. Powerdvd and purevideo versions are identical, and so is XP SP2. Monitor and color settings are the same. So the only things that changed are the 9600 GT, the cpu and motherboard. 

There is a lot of conflicting information on the net about powerdvd playback issues. Some claim it is related to certain nvidia cards not supporting purevideo, although information regarding the 9600 GT is quite vague. Also, powerdvd is apparently quite fussy about many different things on your PC. Some talk about HDCP/monitor issues although I can't understand how playing downloaded content is related.

Anyway, I eventually got *somewhere* - the HDDVD content works with media player classic (MPC) with a lot of tweaking and using the coreavc codec and haali splitter. The blu-ray content works with picture only and NO audio. Playback is silky smooth and works only with dragging the raw stream video file into MPC. I would still like powerdvd to work as I remember the audio playing in the same blu-ray movie before, on my old PC. Or if someone can tell me how to make audio work with MPC - there are lots of forums on this, but there are many complications most of which are beyond my understanding.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandman30s

Check out:

http://www.cyberlink.com/english/technologies/next_gen/index.jsp

CyberLink PowerDVD—Supports Blu-ray Discs and HD DVDs. You may just need to purchase/download the latest version of PowerDVD. 

Also, check out:

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/support/product_faq_home.jsp

Hope this helps,

John


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

I ran the cyberlink advisor and I get a green light for all of the requirements to run BD and HD. The latest version of powerdvd does not even pick up my content. I am sticking with version 7.3 ultra which passed its own advisor test. It's *got* to be something really dumb as MPC works (kind of) and powerdvd worked before. It must have been some secret codec on my previous computer. Wish I knew.


----------



## johnhook (Apr 23, 2008)

sandman30s,

I agree, you must have SOME working BlueRay CODEC installed in XP if you're getting playback in some programs. Try this:

Right-click on My Computer
Left-click on Properties
Click on the "Hardware" tab at the top
Click on the "Device Manager" button
Click on the "+" next to "Sound, Video and Game Controllers"
Right click on "Video Codecs"
Left click on Properties
Click on the "Properties" tab at the top
Search through this list for any BlueRay or HDDVD codecs
Verify that you have the appropriate Video Codecs
Do the same with Audio Codecs, right click, click properties to get a list
If there are any BlueRay or HDDVD related Audio codecs,
select the codec, right click, click properties and in here you can change settings (i.e. enable and/or change priority that windows will use this CODEC in).

Check out these post as they seem to be relavent to your problem:

http://forums.support.roxio.com/lofiversion/index.php/t34794.html

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/support/answerbox_productfaq.jsp?FID=4359&nProdId=1&nProdVerId=191

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/support/answerbox_productfaq.jsp?FID=4535&nProdId=1&nProdVerId=191

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/support/answerbox_productfaq.jsp?FID=4365&nProdId=1&nProdVerId=191

Have you tried download any patches to your PowerDVD 7.x?

http://www.cyberlink.com/multi/download/updates_112_ENU.html

Hope this helps.

- John


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi John, that first link is very relevant. That is exactly the version I am using to play BD from the hard drive. If I upgrade to any other version, the ability is lost. The problem if I may reiterate is the blank screen on playback. Regarding your comment on codecs, it is the coreavc codec that works brilliantly well for video playback in MPC, but obviously powerdvd uses something else. MPC doesn't even pick up the audio track on BD "EVO" files. Powerdvd did pick up audio before, but who knows which codec it used? A funny thing is that if I allow MPC to use default codecs, it picks up audio but the playback is very choppy and unwatchable. This whole thing is making me pull my hair out! IMO this whole BD/HD thing is a fiasco right now. Even people who have spent big money on drives are experiencing problems with PC software. Maybe I will just go buy a PS3 now and watch while my wife chops off some body parts as I had overspent on my new PC.


----------



## sandman30s (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't know if anyone has done this before, but I DISABLED ALL INTERNAL FILTERS in MPC and wonder of wonders - it WORKED!! So, along the route, I tried a whole host of players and MPC is the only one that chooses the correct codecs funnily enough when its own list is disabled. John, thanks for all your suggestions. I think I've had enough of poking around with powerdvd for a lifetime. MPC for software of the year!


----------

